# Eddie Murphy to play comedian Richard Pryor in forthcoming biopic/drama



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From hitfix.com,dated 2/26/09 :
HitFix confirmed that Eddie Murphy is attached to play legendary comedian Richard Pryor in the new drama "Richard Pryor:Is It Something I Said?" for Oscar-winning writer and director Bill Condon.
Fox Searchlight is financing the $25 million project.
The current "title" of the film will likely change before before release to theaters.
Condon is looking to start production this summer for a 2010 release.
More info at the following link.

http://www.hitfix.com/articles/2009-2-26-breaking-eddie-murphy-to-play-richard-pryor


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Eddie Murphy as Richard Pryor, I don't think you could find a better choice!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't see it.

Young Eddie Murphy was funny, but still no Richard Pryor.

For this kind of movie to really work well, they'd be better off finding a new/unknown actor to play the part I think.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

I can't see it either, but I'm hopeful that Murphy has the depth and ability to get it done, despite my reservations.
In terms of talent, Will Smith would probably have a better chance of getting it right.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I agree, especially since Richard Prior was Eddie Murphy's primary comedic influence, as he's stated many times.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I think Eddie can get it done! Will Smith would be like Bill Cosby trying to be Richard Prior, Will is too clean and smooth, Eddie has the edge it would take to pull off some of the more vulgar things Richard Prior did.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> I think Eddie can get it done! Will Smith would be like Bill Cosby trying to be Richard Prior, Will is too clean and smooth, Eddie has the edge it would take to pull off some of the more vulgar things Richard Prior did.


Agree....although Chris Rock with some makeup could probably do the job too...


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

But who is going to play Eddie Murphy? Pryor called Murphy after he did an impression of him in one of his concert movies.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

machavez00 said:


> But who is going to play Eddie Murphy? Pryor called Murphy after he did an impression of him in one of his concert movies.


Murphy of coarse!! He can play multiple characters!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> But who is going to play Eddie Murphy? Pryor called Murphy after he did an impression of him in one of his concert movies.


http://movies.yahoo.com/photos/movie-stills/gallery/930/#photo16


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

smiddy said:


> Will is too clean and smooth, Eddie has the edge it would take to pull off some of the more vulgar things Richard Prior did.


I haven't seen Eddie's edge since about 1992, and even then it wasn't like Pryor's style. Murphy is a smart-***, but Richard Pryor was a comedic genius and his work raised the bar for years to come.

Murphy sold his edge to Disney. I don't blame him, but that's what he did.
How much edge and depth does one need to play Norbit? :lol:

If the film's going to be mostly a concert remake, then Murphy can probably pull it off, but if it's about the demons that made Richard Pryor who he was, then Murphy simply can't pull it off.

Smith is 1,000 times the talent, and this kind of role would show a range in him which we've yet to see.

Heck, I might even pay to see that movie!


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry but Murphy is too old. Chris Rock could do it I think. I am sure Will Smith is too busy doing big buck action flicks. There is plenty young talent out there but you do not sell movie ideas to studios without some star power. I see a flop coming, at least for people like me who loved Pryor's work.


----------

